# Cat Quotes



## Harebells (Nov 19, 2016)

Ok I'm going to try and pace myself and not post six hundred of these in one go:

"Cats will amusingly tolerate humans only until someone comes up with a tin opener that can be operated with a paw.?
― Terry Pratchett


?Cats can work out mathematically the exact place to sit that will cause most inconvenience.?
― Pam Brown


----------



## MHealthJo (Nov 20, 2016)

I must say it has crossed my mind, what is going to happen at that moment when inevitably a strain of domestic cats gets opposable thumbs. 😆


----------

